# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Werner P und Gerd H sind an den Folgen des PCa gestorben

## RuStra

Leider muss ich diese beiden Todes-Nachrichten loswerden:

Mich erreichte die Nachricht, dass Gerd H. aus Dresden, der hier im Forum unter Gerd'42 lange dabei war, Samstag gestorben ist. Er hatte im Jahre 2003 eine Hochrisiko-Diagnose und hat einen vielseitigen Kampf gegen den Prostatakrebs in den folgenden 8 Jahren geführt, den er nun verloren hat. Gerd hat auch im alten BPS-Forum schon mitdiskutiert und sich in der letzten Zeit an den Bemühungen zum Aufbau des Arbeitskreises Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs initiativ beteiligt. Wir werden Gerd eine ehrendes Andenken bewahren. Sein Sohn sagte mir, er wolle irgendwann die medizinischen Unterlagen zusammenstellen und mir schicken. Vielleicht können wir in der Auswertung des Progressions-Verlaufes, den wir gerade in den letzten Monaten nicht verstanden haben (s. seinen explosionsartigen PSA-Anstieg) noch was lernen, das wäre sicher ganz im Sinne von Gerd. Adieu, Gerd!

Schon vor Wochen hatte mir Gerd gesagt, dass auch Werner Picker (aus Wolfen bei Bitterfeld) dieses Jahr gestorben ist, der hier im Forum unter wernerp dabei war. Werner hatte ebenfalls eine Hochrisiko-Diagnose, schon in 2002, wenngleich sein aPSA niedrig war. Schon 1 Jahr später wurde Knochenmetastasierung entdeckt. Als Chemiker war er an einer Reihe von interessanten Diskussion beteiligt und experimentierte auch mit Sachen, an die sich ein  naturwissenschaftlicher Laie sonst eher nicht herantraut, wie z.B. den Einsatz von Strontium gg. Knochenmetastasierung.  Unsere Telefonate waren immer sehr lebhaft. Auch Werner werde ich vermissen.

Rudolf

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Rudolf,

danke für die traurige Information.
Gerd war ein sehr sachkundiger Mitbetroffener, aber auch Dr. Pricker (wernerp)

Diese Nachrichten über das Ableben ist immer wieder schwer zu ertragen, zumal beide sehr wohl wußten, in welcher Situation sie sich befanden. 
Ihre tiefen Kenntnisse der Biologie des PCa und den Grenzen der Schulmedizin - in diesem Stadium - werden auch dem Forum fehlen.

Den Angehörigen gehört mein besonderes Mitgefühl.

Hans-J.

----------


## christinew

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid an beide Familien, 
Sehr gut erinnere ich mich an die Telefonate mit WernerP, er hat versucht, mir viele Tipps und Ratschläge zu geben, leider ließ sich vieles nicht umsetzen für uns.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass all diese Männer jetzt nicht mehr kämpfen müssen und ihren Frieden gefunden haben.
Christine

----------

